

Tuning Java Servers (2014) - hemapani
http://www.infoq.com/articles/Tuning-Java-Servers

======
nailer
Re: GC tuning, one investment bank simply disabled the GC during the trading
day: purchasing massive amounts of RAM is cheap, having the GC non-
deterministically kick in when you're making a decision or executing a trade
is expensive. (Yes, Java isn't the most performant language but lots of
developers know it and it's great for testing algos quickly)

~~~
SourPatch
I assume that was a custom VM. As far as I know, there is no way to disable GC
in the official Oracle JVM.

~~~
nradov
Can you do this with real-time Java? I understand that it allows you to do all
your memory allocation first, then switch into real-time mode with no GC.
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/java/nilsen-
realt...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/java/nilsen-realtime-
pt1-2264405.html)

